# Finish The Rest of The Lyric(s)



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

The object of this game is to finish the rest of the lyric(s) and name the song, and band.


I'll Start:

You take a mortal man and


Hint: This is a metal band. This should be easy for some.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Put him in control.

Symphony of Destruction... MEGADETH


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I knew you would get it.  Your turn Mr. Zombie!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

She's got a date at midnight...

Guess the rest of the lyric, the band and the song.

A clue is they're one of my favorites.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...With Nosferatu, Oh baby, Lily Munster, ain't got nothin' on you!

*Type O Negative,* _Black No. 1_


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Too easy... you go now.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"I lived alone, my mind was blank..."


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I believe it was "I left alone my mind was blank", was it not?

"I needed time to think to get the memories from my mind"

Iron Maiden, "Number of the Beast"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry about that, my mind does funny things this time of night, but you're absolutely right.

Damn, you actually know that song! I...I...don't believe it!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

"Opium dreams through the seven dials
And feel the pillow over your head."


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually SiFiKitten, it's now dougspaulding's turn.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

That's OK, Zombie. Here you go, Kitty:

Rachel hide from Ned the crow
Keen eye on the peelers
Experiment 53
And no scratch for the dealers

That's a R. Zombie tune called "The Ballad Of Resurrection Joe And Rosa Whore" 

Here's a great tune. Recorded by more than one, I'll take either answer.

In Heaven His throne is made of gold
The ark of his Testament is stowed
A throne from which I'm told
All history does unfold.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hehe .. opps


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Rachel hide from Ned the crow
> Keen eye on the peelers
> Experiment 53
> And no scratch for the dealers
> ...


 

It's a rarity, but folks, I'm actually speechless. If you guys knew Doug like I do, you would know why.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 25, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> Here's a great tune. Recorded by more than one, I'll take either answer.
> 
> In Heaven His throne is made of gold
> The ark of his Testament is stowed
> ...


dougspalding: Wasn't that originally done by Johnny Cash, called The Mercy Seat??


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Welcome Princess! And quite a start you've made - you successfully guessed the riddle and have earned the next turn.

The song "The Mercy Seat" was originally written and recorded by Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds, but was covered by Cash on his brilliant 2002 album "Solitary Man".

http://www.nickcaveandthebadseeds.com/


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Princess, hello? You're up.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I think she has gone into hiding  Do you go again Doug is she doesn't come back and take her turn? Still learning how the rules to the game go


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

You go, Kitten (we make up the rules as we go along).


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

"When you walked into my house
That you won't be walking out the door
Still I carry this feeling."


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When you walked into my house, that you won't be walkin' out my door.

Stevie Nicks w/ Don Henley: "Leather and Lace." That woman is an Angel in human form. Got the best vocals of any female singer, EVER.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

You are so right .. she is the female vocal ever .. so have to agree, your turn


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"You can't get romantic on a subway line..."


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

"You can't get romantic on a subway line
Conductor don't like it, says, You're wastin' your time" - Van Halen: The Cradle will rock


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Right lyric and band, Kitten, wrong song. Sorry.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

"Everybody Want's Some" ?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Very good! Your turn.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Ooh, ooh! If Kitty's not gonna play, let me!

I rather fancy these "Fun & Games".


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I can only assume, based on the amount of time which has elapsed, that Kit Kat isn't going to take her turn, so I'm taking the bull by the proverbial horns:

Show me the way and I'll set you free, what you oughta be
Tell me the day and I'll let you see what you do to me
Well, it's not enough to live
If you're gonna take, then you have to give

Now, "Finish the Lyric"!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Want a clue, or just bored with the game?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I need a clue


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> I need a clue


Late sixties/early seventies.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I need more clues.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Kicks just keep getting harder to find !


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> I need more clues.


Band has a connection to McCartney.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> I can only assume, based on the amount of time which has elapsed, that Kit Kat isn't going to take her turn, so I'm taking the bull by the proverbial horns:
> 
> Show me the way and I'll set you free, what you oughta be
> Tell me the day and I'll let you see what you do to me
> ...


I believe the rest goes ..

Tell me the day and I'll set you free, what you wanna be
Show me the way and I'll let you see what you do to me
Well, it's not enough to live
If you're gonna take, then you have to give
We're for the dark, mm-baby, you and I

And the song is called:Were for the Dark and it's by Badfinger


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

You are correct, we are for the dark and their finger is bad and it is your turn.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Is anyone gonna relplie to this? Cuz I got a good one


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Go ahead, because SuFiKitten always wins this game but never replies with a puzzle. Your turn.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

YHA!!! Here it is

Can't seem to face up to the facts
I'm tense and nervouse and I can't relax, 
I can't sleep because my bed is on fire, 
Don't toutch me...
I'm a real live wire 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

"Psycho Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est
fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better
Run run run run run run run away"

Talking Heads, "Psycho Killer"! 

I love that song.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm thinkin of another band... but the songs right...


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Drat. I didn't know someone covered it!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

got it though, just lookin for the song and not the band.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Sweet! I'll do an easy one.

"You worry too much
You make yourself sad
You can’t change fate
But don’t feel so bad
Enjoy it while you can
It’s just like the weather..."


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Let's have a party there's a full moon in the sky
It's the hour of the wolf and I don't want to die
I'm so happy dancing while the grim reaper
cuts, cuts, cuts
But he can't get me (I'm as)
Clever as can be, and I'm very quick, but don't forget
we've only got so many tricks
No one lives forever!!! 

My favourite song by Oingo Boingo is "Fast Times".


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hehe... Yes! I love Oingo Boingo. I knew somebody'd get that one really quick! Looks like it's your turn.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

At a surfer party with the whiskey porin'
And the bottle rollin' I was on the floor


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Gillian Welch, My first Lover


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Brilliant! Have a go.

(It's folk music)


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

This one my be a bit of a challange... but hey I think your all up to it right?


Theres somthing in her smile,
Everyone loves so much,
No matter what she weres,
She looks like a million bucks,
A woman so graceful,
So much in Love, 

She's made it all work out,
The way it was ment to be,
The trouble with doing that,
Is shes not doing that with me,
He makes her happy,
He makes her whole,

Okay I left out a bit... the line that gives the song tital aways but hey good luck everyone! (Theres also more... I just didn't feel like typing it...)


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

No one? Did I win?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm stumped! Maybe it's time for a clue?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah I really doubt it anyone would... I stummbeled on this one myself... the song is written by Ed Robertson.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Give up?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

HE MAKES ME WANT HER AGAIN
(Ed Robertson - Mark Spiro - John Berry)
« © '01 Famous Music, ASCAP »

There is something in her smile everyone loves so much
No matter what she wears she looks like a million bucks
The woman's so graceful so much in love he makes me want her again
She's made it all work out the way it was meant to be
The trouble with doin' that is not doin'that with me
He makes her happy he makes her whole and he makes me want her again
Whatever he's made of makes her so sure
Cause he makes the dream I had for us come true for her

She's such a perfect mom the boy's almost half her size
He thinks he looks like her but I know he's got my eyes
He is an angel but he breaks my heart cause he makes me want her again
Whatever he's made of...
He makes her happy he breaks my heart he makes me want her again


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

How wha? I'm not going to lie I am amazed... Scare FX ur turn.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

claymud said:


> How wha? I'm not going to lie I am amazed... Scare FX ur turn.


Not much hides on the Internet claymud 

Here's my *very easy* submission from my favorite recent music video.

"My eyes don't need to see that ugly thing, 
I know it's me you fear"


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

*Seether* - "Remedy"


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry I forgot about this game.  

You are correct dougspaulding.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

There seems to be a bad case of the forgetzies around here...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

You don't need a passport
You don't need no visas
You don't need to designate or to emigrate,
Before you can see Jesus

If you open up your heart
then you will see he is right there
He always was and will be
He'll relieve you of all your cares

While the Pope owns 51% of General Motors
and the stock exchange is the only thing
He's qualified to quote us


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The lord is awaiting on you all to awaken and see
By chanting the names of the lord and you'll be free

George Harrison, Awaiting on you all.

My first post to this game, I just happened to know this one.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Good job - my favourite Beatle it is!

Your turn.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Always biting on my nails.
Always stiff it never fails.
Now I think I'll pick my nose,
Wipe it on my sweaty clothes.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Anxiety, anxiety keeps me happy.


Ramones - Anxiety


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

s'right!

Your turn!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

So, you lay there like a dying worm; brains all gone. Disslocate and suffer.
Fed up of choking on worthless blood, she's like a ****ing crippled animal.


have fun 

and i will SO know if you use Google


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that was the Brady kids, from a very special epsiode of the Brady Bunch.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RAXL said:


> I'm pretty sure that was the Brady kids, from a very special epsiode of the Brady Bunch.


LOL

Yea..I think it was "A Very Brady Christmas"!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

can no one get it?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

No.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

oh well since no one can get it i should let you all out of your misery 

the next lyrics are


Vampires: they make their money at the blood bonanza.
Vampires: they make their money at the blood bonanza.
Vampires: they make their money at the blood bonanza.
Vampires: they make their money at the blood bonanza.

and the song was Bonanzoid Deathgrip by Biffy Clyro



these lyrics will be a teeeeeny bit easier to get


What remorseless emperor commands me
I no longer govern my soul
I am completely immersed in darkness
As I turn my body away from the sun


GO!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

*Blood and Thunder* by Mastodon, and no - I didn't google it. Actually, the lyric is based on a line from Melville's novel *Moby Dick*, for which Bradbury wrote the screenplay:

"What is it, what nameless, inscrutable, unearthly thing is it; what cozening, hidden lord and master, and cruel, remorseless emperor commands me; that against all natural lovings and longings, I so keep pushing, and crowding and jamming myself on all the time?"

- Captain Ahab


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

but of course


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

All that foreign oil controlling American soil,
Look around you, it's just bound to make you embarrassed.
Sheiks walkin' around like kings, wearing fancy jewels and nose rings,
Deciding America's future from Amsterdam and to Paris


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't think anyones gonna get it... its been awhile


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I think everyone forgot - so did I.

*Slow Train Coming* by Bob Dylan

Your turn, Mud.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I would like to thank the acadamey and all my fans, also my... wait sorry wrong thred  

Heres the lyric

Anyway Susan, if you like, our 
conversation is as faint as a sound in my 
memory,


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Give us a clue?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

This is a song about a tragic accident off the cost of France.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm ending this one... Tragicly Hip, Nautical Disaster...
Heres a new one...

Don't think sorry's easily said,
Don't let fire rush to your head,
Don't try turning tables insted,
You've taken lots of chances before,
But I ain't going to give anymore,
Don't ask me, 
Cuz part of me knows what your thinking

This one should be easier...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Eye in the Sky


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Right-o, one of my favriots and only ones I know from the ever classic Allen Parsons Project. I listen to it all the time on the moon which I call the 'death star'


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

okay , try this one...

I can do it to you gently
I can do it with an animal's grace
I can do it with precision
I can do it with gourmet taste
But either way
Either way
I wanna kill you
I wanna blow you
Away


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're very scarey!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

"Angry Johnny," by Poe.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

you got it Tipo. your turn


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

"I know the nervous walking
I know the dirty beard hangs
Out by the box car waiting
Take me away to nowhere plains
There is a wait so long
You'll never wait so long..."


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

No guesses? A little hint... This band was one of the major inspirations for Rivers Cuomo of Weezer.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Here Comes Your Man by the Pixies?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Right! I was starting to think no one was gonna get it.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Roadkill? you gonna go? If not I'll be forced to take over


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay everyone... here it goes, good luck,

I hate the sky dome, 
and the CN tower too,
I hate nathen philllps square 
and the ontario zoo,
The rents too high,
The airs unclean,
The beatches are dirty and the people are mean,
And the women are big and the guys are dumb,
and the children are loopy cuz they live in a slum,
the water is polluted and the mayors a dork,
They dress real bad and they think their New York,
In Toronto! Ontario!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyone? Anyone? Buller? Buller? Anyone?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Is a hint in order?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

The Toronto Song by Three Dead Trolls in a Baggie


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im not sure if I like that song very much,,,, its very ummmm unreal.... ya thats it!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah, it was considered controversial.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

hmm I guess I got another Cover song... anyway your up Empress.

Besides what good would Candains be if they couldn't laugh at themselves. The version I have was by Arragont Worms and they did a whole lotta of 'we love Canada' songs 2


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

claymud,

may I please pass my turn over to you?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Empress Nightshade said:


> claymud,
> 
> may I please pass my turn over to you?


OKay, I don't want it to seem like I'm hogging this game. This one may be another more obscure one but its still good none the less.

I almost cried,
On the day my contrey died,
I almost tired to care,
They built a wall, to protect them from us all,
We should have laughed and then,
Revolution is the first to go, 
The rest is forced to stay,
Shall I cast this out this wilted Rose,
Yeah Yeah yeah,
No, no, no
Like Perrie Trude's walk out in the snow,
Can it be time to leave?
I spent my youth, 
Thinking people spoke the truth,
Now its hard to think...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Any guesses? Anyone?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

nada from me, another anti Canada song???


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> nada from me, another anti Canada song???


You know I just realized how unpatriotic I must seem... but this ones done by a guy in one of Canada's more well known groups. It's more about a time when the writter thought Canada was struggeling along then just saying it sucks, its more of a protest song...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll give you all a little more time with this, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

The Vanity Project. I'm from Canada but now live in the US. I didn't know that the guy broke away from his group to make an album, had to ask my sister who is in Canada. You gotta pick huge crossover groups like Nickelback or Rush or nobody in the US ever hears it. Heck, The Bare Naked Ladies were huge in Canada for about 7 years before they got to be anything here. Might take Steven Page another album or 2 before he gets quite that popular.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, this was a amazing CD that I acculy Picked up in the US. The song was Wilted Rose from that CD, very calm and the lyrics stand out great. Well your up Lady_bee


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe this is too easy, but it's a cool song hehe.

"I can promise you
You'll stay as beautiful
With dark hair
And soft skin...forever
Forever"


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

The Toadies, "Possum Kingdom."


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep. Your turn TipoDeemin.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Because I likes dem easy ones:

"The moon is full, the air is still,
All of a sudden I feel a chill,
Victor is grinning, flesh rotting away,
Skeletons dance, I curse this day,
And at night when the wolves cry out,
Listen close and you can hear me shout."


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

A hint: the name of this song is also the name of a movie and a book.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Alicia, we need another clue or we need another song. This has been sitting for about a month. I never really check out this thread so I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Ah, sorry! I completely forgot about this game. I'll repeat the lyrics and give one more hint, and if no one knows it still, I'll choose something else. I'm amazed no one has gotten this, though!

"The moon is full, the air is still,
All of a sudden I feel a chill,
Victor is grinning, flesh rotting away,
Skeletons dance, I curse this day,
And at night when the wolves cry out,
Listen close and you can hear me shout."

The band is a very, very well-known punk band. Hey, ho, let's go; this ought to be a breeze now.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay, I concede. I'm shocked no one knew that one! It was the Ramones, "Pet Sematary."

How about we go with something even more classic than that?

"So I called up the Captain, 
'Please bring me my wine' 
He said, 'We haven't had that spirit here since nineteen sixty nine' 
And still those voices are calling from far away, 
Wake you up in the middle of the night 
Just to hear them say..."


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hotel Calafornia-Eagals


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep! Go ahead.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Here it goes,

The Little creachers run in from the cold,
Back to the nest just like the days of old,
There in the safty of their mothers arms, 
The warmth of ages far away from harm again,


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hint, This song is on this living legands follow up CD to the famous Harvest


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Have you ever tried?*

Has this site ever tried a song lyric thread game?Seems like lots of peeps are into tunes.Any thoughts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That sounds cool.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, 

Well, I woke up this morning, I got myself a beer 
The future's uncertain, and the end is always near


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

The Doors - Roadhouse Blues?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yessir. I'm not sure if this is to be a guessing that tune game or we're supposed to add a line or two from another tune . . .might be interesting to see what lines others add? Ya think?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the idea like the movie picture game and horror game - the person who answers correctly gets to go next?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This idea is sort of the same as this thread's theme. We'll go with the original though. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=798


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

So do we finish the words and guess or just guess?????I dont care which way we do it,it was just an idea.I know music a little better than movies.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup, Skullboy that's the one. Your tune, uh, turn.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

"I can't control my shakes! How the hell did I get here?"

Easy one.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Easy for you maybe, a bit too current for the geezer, had to ask my kids. . . .lol

Wait & Bleed
Slipknot 

I can't control my shakes, how the hell did I get here?
Something about this, so very wrong
I have to laugh out loud, I wish I didn't like this
Is it a dream or a memory?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes Sir,Rock on.Your go


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go
Walkin' with a dead man over my shoulder

Waiting for an invitation to arrive
Goin' to a party where no one's still alive


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Excellent! Your turn


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

"It's Friday night,
so creepy outside,
it's thundering and lightening........"


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Halloween by Aqua!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding Ding...(bells and whistles going off) you win. 
You're up!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

And I believe this may call for a proper introduction, and
well,


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't you see,I'm the narrator and this is just the prologue.
Panic!At the Disco
The only difference between martyrdom and suicide is press coverage.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

YaY! You got it.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Something to throw you off a little.
"I wanna get you in the back seat windows up,thats the way you like to ****."


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ludacris


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

What a suprise,JT you are correct.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Do I have to finish the lyric? If I do, I have to cheat and look it up.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats what the original rules state,I do not care.Go ahead.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok - let's pretend I finished it.....here we go:

"What make you think 
everything is this world 
that you have can be taken away?"


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Hatebread,er-uh HATEBREED. Before dishonor

In a world this day,It's kill or be killed.
This one was bugging me,sounded so familiar,but could not place it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's the one


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

"You're nothing but a name on the bullet that I aim"

Another simple one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nonpoint?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Correct all knowing one. Do have a go at it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_*"The question they keep asking me 
How can one so young be so bitter and angry?" *_


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Sick of it All, *Just Look Around*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You got it. Your go


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Yea Hella!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

okay try this one...


when distance fades to stormy grey,
washed out from the deep of the ocean,
Here I will stand to face your wrath,
While all the others are praying


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Calm down, my heart - don't beat so fast
Don't be afraid, just once in a lifetime


Wolfsheim - Spectators - Once In A Lifetime


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Whoohoo....You got it Dynoflyer!

I was lucky enough to see them in concert a couple of years ago when they came thru Denver. It was a small venue and made for a spectacular concert setting.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My taste in German groups is more *Rammstein*, ya? Try this one. . . .the name of the tune is in the missing lines.

_Bonfires burning bright
Pumpkin faces in the night

Dead cats hanging from poles
Little dead are out in droves

Brown leafed vertigo
Where skeletal life is known

This day anything goes
Burning bodies hanging from poles

Candy apples and razor blades
Little dead are soon in graves_


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I remember *Halloween* By the Misfits


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup, being a Bostonian, I was going with "The Dropkick Murphy's" cover, but "The Misfits" is right, too. 

Your turn.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

try this one....

The powers that be
that force us to live like we do
bring me to my knees
when I see what they have done to you


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

"Back on the chain gang" BY The Pretenders.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep Skullboy you got it. Your Turn


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

OTAY Here ya go.


You're out of luck-can't get a piece of me
It's all blown up.Don't even **** with me.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

**** It by Seether


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Correct MR.Flyer.Your turn.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

All the little kiddies running down my street
Gathering candy treats door to door
But they walk past mine, what for?
Probably 'cuz the pumpkins on my porch are real
Real human heads carved out with steel
Cut out the eyes, man, it takes but a minute


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

ICP - Dead Pumpkins ?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Insane Clown Posse*, yabetcha! Step right up and take your turn, Nef1!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yay!

Ok, here goes...

Brave River
I can't sail
Lone Feeling
That I might Fail
So I just, Smoke
Let Me Feel, Stoned


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Do I need to give a hint?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hail The Leaf by Down?


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Niiiiiiice! You ARE the winner! 
Amazing song and album!

Your go, dyno!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

In the still of the night, in the world’s ancient light
Where wisdom grows up in strife
My bewildered brain, toils in vain
Through the darkness on the pathways of life


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dylan?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

"When the Deal Goes Down" Modern Times 
Bob Dylan

It's All Your's JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Shut your ****ing mouth
I don't care what you say
You keep talking
Talking everyday
First you're telling stories
Then you're telling lies
When the ****
Are you gonna realize....."

Pretty easy but fits my mood


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Minor Threat "I Don't Wanna Hear It"?

Funny I have been thinking those exact words. :zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You got it. Your go


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

"So I pop some more caps in your ass,
Now your son is not so fun
Mother****ing bitch!Never try to play with me!"


Merry xmas.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Korn - Kill You

Funny, but I was just humming that tune as I wrapped a couple last minute Christmas gifts!

Merry F'ng Christmas SB!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

dynoflyer said:


> Korn - Kill You
> 
> Funny, but I was just humming that tune as I wrapped a couple last minute Christmas gifts!
> 
> Merry F'ng Christmas SB!


Bite me,Your correct.Take a damn turn.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

"I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand,
Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain.
He was looking for the place called Lee Ho Fook's,
Going to get a big dish of beef chow mein. "


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Werewolves of London" Warren Zevon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I think I'm right. Can I just go next?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Do It!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Just because it's one of my favorite songs ever......................

I went reaching for freedom 
All I got handed was a gun 

(And the shot rang out) 
Memories are toturing 
My dreams are filled with ghosts 
The Past has come to claim the one 
With an empty soul 

Take it away and just let me sleep 
The light is fadin 
Take it away and just let me be 
Someone just take me out 

(And the shot rang out) 
I now stand with gun in hand 
Alone with my own plan 
Too much pain flows through veins 
For me to turn away 

Take it away and just let me sleep 
The light has faded 
Take it away and just give me peace 
Someone just ****ing take me out


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It's Strife and a song called "Untitled".....whoever wants the next turn be my guest


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

**** authority! Hit your ass in the head with my 40
You gonna see more of me,after school,better run to your car.
Class clown,already know I'm a star.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Korn?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes,Sir.Once again it is your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Take a look to the sky just before you die 
It is the last time you will 
Blackened roar massive roar fills the crumbling sky *


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Shattered goal fills the soul with a ruthless cry

For Whom the Bell Tolls by Metallica :>

Did i answer correctly? Be easy on me, its the first time I posted to this thread.... LOL :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's it!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wahoo! Cool! ok here goes:

Dead I am the rat, feast upon the cat
Tender is the fur, dying as you purr

:> :devil:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

me thinks its a Rob Zombie song.....Dragula?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Damn! how did you know? hehehe :>


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

my turn......

Hey, dont write yourself off yet
its only in your head that you feel
you are looked down on

just try your best
try everything you can
and dont you worry
about what they tell themselvers
when your away


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Jimmy Eat World.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jt--your correct !!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I've searched and I've searched
To find the perfect life-
A brand new car and a brand new suit
I even got me a little wife-
But wherever I have gone
I was sure to find myself there-
You can run all your life
But not go anywhere


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

...Take away, take away
Take away this ball and chain
Well I'm sick and I'm tired
And I can't take any more pain

Ball & Chain by 
Social Distortion?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes indeed - one of my favorite songs and albums. Your turn.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I went to the doctor
I said, "I'm feeling kind of rough"
He said, "Let me break it to you, son"
Your ****'s ****ed up."
I said, "my ****'s ****ed up?"
Well, I don't see how--"
He said, "The **** that used to work--
It won't work now."


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think I might know this....Warren (something...) zevon?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

"My ****'s ****ed Up" by Warren Zevon, it is!

Your turn, Morg. Tell you what, if you stump me I'll post a pic.

*Pats* are going to Sandy Eggo! Yeah, baby!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

dyno, your on....give me a moment to prepare


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

my gut is wrenched out it is crunched up and broken
my life that is lived is no more than a token
who'll strike the flint upon the stone and tell me why?

if I yell out at night there's a reply of blue silence
the screen is no comfort I cant speak my sentence
they blew the lights at heavens gate and I dont know why.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

my gut is wrenched out it is crunched up and broken
my life that is lived is no more than a token
who'll strike the flint upon the stone and tell me why?
if I yell out at night there's a reply of blue silence

The screen is no comfort I can't speak my sentence

Blue Sky Mine by Midnight Oil, perhaps?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I wish it wasnt so, but it is.....


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Go on over there and turn on the light...no, all the lights
Now come back here and stand on this chair...that's right
Raise your arms up in to the air...shake 'em
You give me a reason to live


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

that was a tough one I know its joe cocker, I cant remember the song title. I want to say keep your hat on or was it take your hat off?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Close enough, "You Can Leave Your Hat On" by Joe Cocker

Your go, Morg


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Saturday steppin into the club
The music makes me wanna tell the dj
Turn it up
I feel the energy all around
and my body cant stop moving to the sound

But I can tell that you're watching me
And your probally gonna write what you didnt see
Well I just need a little space to breathe
Can you please respect my privacy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Morg, Morg, Morg - now I'm worried about you.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Why can't you just let me
Do the things I wanna do
I just wanna be me
I don't understand why
Would you wanna bring me down
I'm only having fun
I'm gonna live my life

*Greenday* - *Castaway*?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> Saturday steppin into the club
> The music makes me wanna tell the dj
> Turn it up
> I feel the energy all around
> ...


Did anyone ever answer Morg's Lindsey Lohan lyric?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

You got it JT. Now I am the one worried about you.....

Your go.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I just f'ed that all up, didn't I? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> You got it JT. Now I am the one worried about you.....
> 
> Your go.


I Google'd it. I had no idea. And Nef - you're among friends, nobody cares 

*There's a club if you'd like to go
you could meet somebody who really loves you
so you go, and you stand on your own
and you leave on your own
and you go home, and you cry
and you want to die*


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

ha...you cheater.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

JT is a cheater....JT is a cheater....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No, that's not the correct answer. Try again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

British band. Headed by Morrissey.......:googly:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

"How soon is now" by the Smiths?:zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We have a winner.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Yea


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

For everything you do
I'd like to swallow you
and everyday I'm gonna blame you
Even if you justify 
every ****ing bull**** lie
It only makes me want to break you


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Godsmack right?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Si SENOR,It is your turn o great one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Empty and sweating
Head lying in your hands
Shaking in the corner
Done too much alcohol
Gotta get away from it all
'Cause it feels my blood is freezing
My self insanity has taken its toll
Frustration has taken its control


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Pantera:d


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You got it


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Drivers are rude
such attitudes
but when I show my piece
complaints cease
somethings odd
I feel like I'm god
You stupid dumb**** goddam mother****er!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

"Bad Habit" by Smash


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Album was smash band is Offspring. 

Take your turn.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

You analyze me, tend to despise me
You laugh when I stumble and fall
There may come a day when Ill dance on your grave
Unable to dance I'll still crawl across it


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Dead but I don't recall the song title.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Close enough, your turn. 

"Hell In A Bucket" by Grateful Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You don't really love that guy you make it with now do you
I know you don't love that guy cause I can see right through you


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I give up


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This Athens, Georgia band's song title is the name of a DC Comics superhero.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope, B-52's is an all time fav, don't think it's them. I don't have much R.E.M. And it doesn't sound like Drive By Truckers. 
I'm stumped


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*R.E.M. "Superman"*

"This is a special news report.
Godzilla has been sighted in Tokyo Bay. 
The attack on it by the Self-Defense
Force has been useless. 
He is heading towards the city. AAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!")

I am I am I am Superman and I know what's happening.
I am I am I am Superman and I can do anything.

You don't really love that guy you make it with now do you?
I know you don't love that guy cause I can see right through you.

I am I am I am Superman and I know what's happening.
I am I am I am Superman and I can do anything.

If you go a million miles away I'll track you down girl.
Trust me when I say I know the pathway to your heart.

If you go a million miles away I'll track you down girl.
Trust me when I say I know the pathway to your heart.

I am I am Superman and I know what's happening.
I am I am I am Superman and I can do anything.

I am I am I am Superman and I know what's happening.
I am I am I am Superman and I can do anything

*Your turn.*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

"duh"


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

dynoflyer said:


> "duh"


Is that a punk band?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably, try this one

Sorcerers and Satan's come
To define the what and why
People travel across this earth
Over water, land, and sky

How you wanna be, what you gonna say
it doesn't bother me, who ya gonna pay

Pay the ferryman, pay the ****ing driver
Pay the preachers and pay the ****ing liars
Pay the bitches they're touching on they're dates, stand by
I'm not gonna pay it's already mine


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

"HYPOCRITES" BY KORN :xbones:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's the one! You're up!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

yyyiiipppeeee


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
there is noting more for me
need the end to set me free.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Fade To Black? by Metallica


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Yup,go ahead.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Now for something completely different. . . .edited for PC, a little

When I'm called off, I got a sawed off
Squeeze the trigger, and bodies are hauled off
You too, boy, if ya **** with me
The police are gonna hafta come and get me
Off yo ass, that's how I'm goin out
For the punk mother****ers that's showin out

Goin off on a mother****er like that
with a gat that's pointed at yo ass
So give it up smooth
Ain't no tellin when I'm down for a jack move
Here's a murder rap to keep yo dancin
with a crime record like Charles Manson
AK-47 is the tool
Don't make me act the mother****in fool
Me you can go toe to toe, no maybe

Boy you can't **** with me
So when I'm in your neighborhood, you better duck
Coz Ice Cube is crazy as ****


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Artists name is in the lyric


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Comes from Compton, CA


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ice Cube?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Ice Cube 
N.W.A. 
*Straight Outta Compton*

1988 Very early gangsta rap. Started quite a brewhaha about lyrics referencing cop killing. 
Today the guy's legit, go figure.

You're up, JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I take a walk outside
I'm surrounded by some kids at play
I can feel their laughter, so why do I sear


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hint: This Seattle, WA band who hit the big time in the 90s was voted the greatest American rock band of all time in a 2005 USA Today readers poll.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Pearl Jam?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup - "Black"


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Would you look at me now?
Can you tell I'm a man?
With these scars on my wrists
To prove I'll try again
Try to die again ,try to live through this night
Try to die again.......


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Pantera - Suicide Note


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

#1,correct o post whore.your turn.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

_Take a little naps where the roots all twist
Squished a rotten peach in my fist
And dreamed about you, woman,
I poked my finger down inside
Make a little room for it to hide
Natures candy in my hand or can or a pie
_


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Millions of peaches, peaches for me
Millions of peaches, peaches for free
Millions of peaches, peaches for me
Millions of peaches, peaches for free... Look out!

*The Presidents of the United States of America* :xbones:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Peaches it IS!

You're up


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Some folks are born made to wave the flag,
ooh, they're red, white and blue.
And when the band plays "Hail To The Chief",
oh, they point the cannon at you, Lord*


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Fogerty?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Creedence Clearwater Survival

Fortunate Son


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dyno is more correcter 

One of my favorite songs, and one of my Dad's, ever.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

When I think back
On all the crap I learned in high school
It's a wonder
I can think at all
And though my lack of edu---cation
Hasn't hurt me none
I can read the writing on the wall


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Simon & Garfunkel or just Simon I'm not sure


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Kodachrome*

Simon & Garfunkel

Came up on the mp3 player on my way home from work. Great old tune.

You're up


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Let's change it up a bit 

*Only came outside to watch night fall with the rain
I heard you making patterns rhyme like
Some new romantic looking for the TV sound
I'll see you're right some other time love*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude, Duran Duran?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*"Planet Earth"* by Duran Duran


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Relax, have a cigar, make yourself at home. 
Hell is full of high court judges, failed saints. 
We've got Cardinals, Archbishops, barristers, certified accountants, music critics, they're all here. You're not alone. 
You're never alone, not here you're not. OK break's over.

Hint: spoken not sung, in mid-song


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Artist has one word moniker


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Even his kids refer to him by the nickname he got by once performing wearing a black and yellow jersey


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sting


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*St. Augustine In Hell* on the CD * Ten Summoner's Tales* by Sting

Batter up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Have you seen her dressed in blue
See the sky in front of you
And her face is like a sail
Speck of white so fair and pale
Have you seen the lady fairer*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*She's A Rainbow* Satanic Majesty something


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes sir.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Blood stains the ivorys
Of my Daddy's baby grand
I aint' seen no daylight
Since we started this band

Holiday Inns, lock the door with a chain
You love it than you hate it
But to me they're all the same

Stalemate jailbait
Ladies can't refuse
You love 'em then you leave 'em
With your sold out reviews

Sweet talkin' barroom, ladies disease
Slippin' with her lips
Slidin' down your knees

Me and my life a screamer
Bound to a wife and marriage
Baby, I'm a dreamer
Found my horse and carriage

Ladies hold the aces
And their lovers call it passion
The men call it pleasure
But to me it's old fashioned

Times they are a-changin
Nothin' ever stands still
If I don't stop a-changin
I'll be writin' out my will

It's the same old story
Never get a second chance
For a dance to the top of the hill
Baby I'm a dreamer
Found my horse and carriage


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

World renowned Boston band


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Aerosmith?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Who else? You're up


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A legendary character.
When? Only then.
Where? Only there.
A hero or a hooligan? Well, that part's just never clear.
Pride or shame, it's all the same.
Who's innocent or who's to blame?
Politics or just a game?
Well in the end they knew his name.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hint: hey, dyno, another Boston band.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*The Rascal King* by the Mighty Mighty Bosstones? One of my favs, another is *The Dropkick Murphys*

Come to Boston for St. Patricks Day and hoist a few black n' tans at their annual St. Paddy's Day concert. A very good time!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Correct - and, I'm a HUGE DKM fan but only with Mike McColgan. Do or Die is a disc that I have drank, fought and cried with many o' time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually got to see the Bosstones in Phila a few St. Patty day's ago and had a blast


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmm, don't have Do Or Die it's on the shopping list!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've lost all the time that I have in this world
I spent it unwisely. Unwisely you see
And I can't get it back
And I can't move forward
I'm broken and I'm empty
It's over for me

If I could undo all the wrongs that I've caused
Fall to my knees pray for swiftness and just
For I'm just a fool
A fool driven to dust
And the world ain't gonna change for me


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Dropkick Murphys "Bastards On Parade"*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Aye, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*I am brutality the face of everlasting pain
Annihilation, Obliteration
Pulses in these veins
Sheer defiance drives my hostility
I am merciless to the core
Chaotic fury breeds *


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Step aside for the nightmare
Pure destruction stands before you
No escape as the psycho
Brings you misery


*Here comes Pain *by Slayer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought for sure Mr. Boy would jump in on that one..... but yup, you are correct dyno :smoking:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Enter my mind can you stop the rage
No one shall mourn or pity my grave
Fighting the world without remorse
Searching for blood to never grow old
A personal hell is where I reside
*


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Perhaps a little more Slayer?

Love to Hate?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Aha! He rises to the bait, your turn SB


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

You call me anti-social,well your ****ing right!
Cause I hate this goddamned world and everything in sight
and everyone in sight
You call me anti-social well your ****ing right!
Cause I hate this mother ****ing world and every mother ****er in sight!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That be

*Blood For Blood - "Some Kind Of Hate" * :smoking:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Figured you would be the first on that. CORRECT

Roll on my brother.:smoking:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm on my way
to happiness
where I can find
some peace and rest 
When I'm in troubles yeah
Only me only me feel the pain 
No one good word of advise
from any of my so-called friends


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya, Be Peter Tosh, mon *No Sympathy*

Think I'll crank up a little *"Mama Africa"*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

_Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet Are together in eternity (Romeo and Juliet)
40,000 men and women everyday (like Romeo and Juliet)
40,000 men and women everyday (redefine happiness)
Another 40,000 coming everyday (we can be like they are)
Come on baby. . . . _


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Dont fear the reaper


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Blue Oyster Cult Bingo, my friend. 

More Cowbell!!!!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh you skeezy back-town slut
You know I hoped you eat trust luck
til you scream
That you cant take it anymore
and this is how I'm thinking of you.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Now my money is all gone
And I'm thinking of a song,
That only 15 beers could spawn

*15 Beers Ago* by *Deaf Pedestrians?* What? Huh?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes Sir.Have a go mate.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

_I don't rob, I don't steal
I ain't beggin' no meal
I ain't driven to drink, I'm no fool
I don't run with the crowd
I don't talk big and loud

I've been under a spell
I ain't been feelin' well
I've been in a shell, and that's true
Dealin' with a curse
But it couldn't be worse_


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

One Step Ahead Of The Blues??? Go ahead and someone else name some lyrics...i forget to come back.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, that's it. Your turn.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Talking to myself and feeling old
Sometimes id like to quit
nothing ever seems to fit
hanging around
nothin to but frown


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh god turt,make it stop!!!!!!  
Carpenters......Rainy days and mondays.

That aint Rock n roll


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Old pirates, yes, they rob i;
Sold I to the merchant ships,
Minutes after they took i
From the bottomless pit.
But my hand was made strong
By the and of the almighty.
We forward in this generation
Triumphantly.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob Marley Redemption Song

Listen to the tales and romanticize,
How we'd follow the path of the hero.
Boast about the day when the rivers overrun.
How we rise to the height of our halo.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

1000 days by tool



I know youve heard that worn out line
About love at first sight
Well I never knew those words were true
Till you walked in tonight
All it took was just one look
To knock me off my feet
Im not a man of many words
So Ill make this short and sweet


----------

